# purple kitty



## emerson (Jul 15, 2012)

pink chickens and now purple kitty??
http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/weird/Purple-Cat-Up-for-Adoption-in-Fort-Worth-298056051.html


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That makes me think of spilling Blue Kote all over everything.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Hahahaha yes! And that crap will not come off with a bath.


----------

